

Ask HN: Need a design for an iPhone app I'm building. Who do I hire? - geuis

I'm writing an iOS app (my first one). I have a good head for interface and interaction, but my literal make-it-pretty design skills are better than bad but less than great. What might be the better places to find quality designers that have experience with doing this kind of work?
======
kevruger
authenticjobs, elance, scriptlance. A lot of programmers, but there are some
good designers hiding in there too. I personally have used rob45degrees.com

------
kevruger
oh and i forgot to mention the best one! Forrst.com. Get invited as a
developer and you can meet great designers there.

~~~
geuis
Thanks Kevin. I'll check Forrst out.

